# Does anyone know about Uptown Motor City



## sayfur79 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi All,

I'm considering renting an apartment in Uptown Motor city. The landlord says the flat will be ready in Feb 2009 (when I start my new job). 

Does anyone know what the area is like?
Is there anything to do around there? (I don't drink or go clubbing, I'm more interested in restaurants, open spaces, gyms/sporting facilities etc..).

Any help will be much appreciated!


----------



## Nickel (Dec 7, 2008)

sayfur79 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm considering renting an apartment in Uptown Motor city. The landlord says the flat will be ready in Feb 2009 (when I start my new job).
> 
> ...


Just drove by there today. LOTS of open spaces!!!


----------



## sayfur79 (Nov 27, 2008)

Open spaces as in empty!!? Nothing around?


----------



## TravellingGent (Oct 4, 2008)

If it's where I was today, it's mostly desert. I think it's out by the race track, as thats where I saw the sign for "motor city" but theres not much around. Arabian ranches are nearby, but thats it.


----------



## Nickel (Dec 7, 2008)

sayfur79 said:


> Open spaces as in empty!!? Nothing around?


Yup, nothing. Though lots of construction and a "way" away from most of Dubai!!!


----------



## TravellingGent (Oct 4, 2008)

And lots of trucks. I suppose it'll be a happening place once Dubailand comes up, or once the race track becomes big.


----------



## saya123 (Dec 11, 2008)

yeah i totally agree with these guys here.. theres nothin around if u really wanna do somthin.. see the basic necessities that you look for are grocery shops.. a mall maybe.. theatre.. a gym probably.. and nothing of that sort is going to be there atleast for quite sometime

i can give u the example of discovery gardens.. loads of ppl have moved in now and still no grocery shops.. im glad its close to a mall otherwise it would have been a pain.. 

if ur new to dubai and u dont have a driving license to begin with.. it would be hell to live in that area.. but i have heard the rentals are comparitively low.. how low.. i really dont know.. if u hav a license then its not so bad considering u will be one of the first ones to move in.. rentals are bound to go up once the community starts developing further..


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

its not a good place to live at the moment, to far out, arabian ranches is the closest to anything, but the tower, block you will be living in will be empty, so its not not going to be nice, still way to much construction as well.

dont even think about getting a taxi everyday from motor city - no chance. - plus its going to cost you a fortune, you must have a car.


----------



## BadaBing (Dec 28, 2008)

Not quite as bad as most are making it out to be i think. I am considering Motor City too and it seems like it'll be one of the better places to live in Dubai. Someone's already setup a forum for motorcity - take a look at some of the photographs and renderings of UpTown and MotorCity in general at UpTown Motor City and Dubai Motor City . The developer Union Properties is one of the best in Dubai along with Emaar and both the homes and the landscaping and surrounding environments should be top notch.

You will be about a 5 min drive from Mall of the Emirates, right next to Arabian Ranches and Sports City Arena Mall will be about a 2 minute drive when it opens late 2009/early 2010 not to mention all the retail space that is being built within motorcity itself.

Also given how close it is to the ranches restaurant deliveries should not be a problem. (As you may be able to tell, I'm sold on the place )

As an alternative if it is convenience that you are after I can highly recommend Jumeirah Beach Residence where I live now, the Walk is turning out to be a very nice place. Only problem is the price range is still very high

I do agree with the poster above that a car will be essential but I think thats true of anywhere in Dubai personally.


----------



## sayfur79 (Nov 27, 2008)

What's the rent like? I'm looking for 1 bedroom and rent seems to be around 97k AED plus per year. I can get the same 1 bed in discovery gardens (which appears to be more established) for the same price, so not sure why I'd want to live in motor city while its still being constructed.

Do you know anyone who has any apartments there?

Thanks


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

5 min drive from MOE??????? maybe at 4 in the morning. More like 20 mins on a normal day

As for deliveries from the Ranches, you'll soon get bored with Pizza Hut, Burger King, Black Canyon and the Al Arab. Boulangerie de Montreal is opening soon but don't know if they will be doing deliveries.


----------



## BadaBing (Dec 28, 2008)

Ogri750 said:


> 5 min drive from MOE??????? maybe at 4 in the morning. More like 20 mins on a normal day
> 
> As for deliveries from the Ranches, you'll soon get bored with Pizza Hut, Burger King, Black Canyon and the Al Arab. Boulangerie de Montreal is opening soon but don't know if they will be doing deliveries.


Ogri, did the drive on a Friday afternoon a couple of weeks ago and it was not much more than 5 mins. With the new interchange it's a smooth drive. Have not tried it on a week day morning when I imagine the outbound traffic would be a lot higher. 

As for deliveries, I meant anyone who currently delivers to the ranches (not just the restaurants IN the ranches) would probably deliver to MotorCity. I do know that last time I was at a friends place at the ranches and she decided to order oriental she pulled out menus for 3 chinese and 2 thai places.


----------



## BadaBing (Dec 28, 2008)

sayfur79 said:


> What's the rent like? I'm looking for 1 bedroom and rent seems to be around 97k AED plus per year. I can get the same 1 bed in discovery gardens (which appears to be more established) for the same price, so not sure why I'd want to live in motor city while its still being constructed.
> 
> Do you know anyone who has any apartments there?
> 
> Thanks


About 90K a year for a 1 bed sounds reasonable. Note that the place has not been handed over yet so you never know. JBR should run you about 50% more. I haven't looked at the prices in Discovery Gardens.

Take a drive through motor city and discovery gardens --- the phases nearing handover in Motor City seems far more "complete" even though they have not handed over yet. Landscaping etc looks great.


----------



## AshokP (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi. I am new to dubai and I too am looking at Motorcity as option. can someone advice if 110K rent for a 2 bed (1500sqft) is reasonable? The landlord is paying for maintenance and includes parking. I went to the location and it looks very nice now but dont think it is handed over yet as I saw work still going on on roads. Landlord promises will be ready before end of month - is that true? Also badabing cannot see links u have posted. can you correct and post. thank you all.


----------



## BadaBing (Dec 28, 2008)

AshokP said:


> Hi. I am new to dubai and I too am looking at Motorcity as option. can someone advice if 110K rent for a 2 bed (1500sqft) is reasonable? The landlord is paying for maintenance and includes parking. I went to the location and it looks very nice now but dont think it is handed over yet as I saw work still going on on roads. Landlord promises will be ready before end of month - is that true? Also badabing cannot see links u have posted. can you correct and post. thank you all.



I checked the links just now and they appear to be working.. maybe the site was temporarily down? The main page for the site is at Dubai MotorCity

Not sure about the rental rates these days.. all I know is they are dropping like a rock. I didn't end up taking the apartment there - and I'm glad I didn't because prices have dropped drastically since then. However I do still think it will be a very nice place to live. Goodluck.


----------



## lodhas (Mar 16, 2009)

*2 Bedroom available*

Hi.. I own a 2 BR flat at uptown motorcity. the flat has fully equipped kitchen, bedrroms with wardrobes, & beutiful bathrooms. It also has a nice balcony with pool and a garden view. 

The flat comes with 2 parking slots each with a nice store room as well. Rental is 11,0000 per annum. Since I own the flat there will be no brokerage as well. Pls call now at 0502824953


----------



## lodhas (Mar 16, 2009)

*2 bedroom available*

Hi ... I own a 2 bedroom flat in motorcity, it is a 1439 sq ft flat, with following features.

- equipped kitchen with fridge cooker & washing machine
- Wardrobes
- Great bathrooms (2.5)
- 2 parking slots
- 2 store rooms with parking
- excellent garden & pool view 

Rent is 110,000 per annum, no brokerage since I am the owner. Possession on 5th April.

Pls call now at 0502824953


----------



## joao731 (Nov 4, 2008)

Karting...


----------



## dubaigirl (Nov 21, 2009)

To BadaBing
Your post is really old but we are planning on moving to motor city but my biggest concern is travel time from there to Media City where i work. Just wondering how long will it take to reach there every morning and returning during rush hour....how bad is it?!?!
Would really really appreciate your reply as we have found the perfect house but this is all that holds me back!!! 
Also how are the charges for Emicool? A rip off or a good thing?? Ive heard mixed reviews!
cheers


----------

